# The awesome Foxrox Octron



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

A guy named Wahwah posted this over on TGP. 

I think it's great playing & great sounds. 

I guess it's guitar > Octron > Superchamp, no other pedals. He turns off the lower octave for parts of the tune. 

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=5499652


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> A guy named Wahwah posted this over on TGP.
> 
> I think it's great playing & great sounds.
> 
> ...


Of course you would have to post this the week after I bought a Chicago Iron wouldn't you? So, now I _want_ octave down as well...GAH! That FoxRox guy knows his stuff...his Si fuzz is on my list to try too.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The Octron is one of the coolest pedals I have ever owned.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well now I'm really gonna have to throw another pedal party. The Octron looks like a really well thought out and customizable pedal from everything I've seen and heard. Wouldn't mind trying one in the flesh. Dave Fox is a nice guy too. We had some exchanegs way back when he was finishing up the Paradox TZF.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a cool clip. However, one thing to keep in mind (which I learned the hard way!) is that some of the guys on theGearPage can play their b***s off! Some of them would sound good with the proverbial "cheap ass strat into a Peavey Rage"!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone got a captain coconut? I see those go for insane prices on evilbay every so often...mind you it's 3 x awesome in one so probbaly not that insane really...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Well now I'm really gonna have to throw another pedal party. The Octron looks like a really well thought out and customizable pedal from everything I've seen and heard. Wouldn't mind trying one in the flesh. Dave Fox is a nice guy too. We had some exchanegs way back when he was finishing up the Paradox TZF.


I'll be there.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Anyone got a captain coconut? I see those go for insane prices on evilbay every so often...mind you it's 3 x awesome in one so probbaly not that insane really...


I had a CC2 for awhile. 

The vibe didn't seem to work with humbuckers so well, and I liked the fuzz section, but didn't love it. I think it would be perfect for a strat player. 

His new Aquavibe may be incredible. The ECS function on the vibe is incredible.


----------

